# Nissan GT-R book (R32 all the way through to R35)



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It's not out yet but will be very soon.....


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Is this the book I supplied some photos of my old R32 GTR V-Spec II for? I was wondering when it was going to be published.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ooo, looks good.

What's the damage?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Sod that*



moleman said:


> What's the damage?


Where do I pre-order?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

GTR_Cymru said:


> Is this the book I supplied some photos of my old R32 GTR V-Spec II for? I was wondering when it was going to be published.


I supplied pics of my skyline as well, when's it out? well more importantly did my car make it in?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If we can get a deal on them we should have them in the shop. No prices yet though


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ohhh cool. i cannot waite till it's released. i hope some of my pics are in it.

cheers


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Book*

Congrats Paul, im sure i will be buying it when it comes out.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

defo buying one, looks nice and in English not Japanese


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll be having some of that!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Looks Great.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Is this the book that Paul Creed help put together?
Deffo be getting myself a copy!!!!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I want one. Looks good. Will keep my eyes open:thumbsup:


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks very nice.

As I'm no longer an OC member I'll have to get one from Amazon/Tower etc.
They've got it listed for pre-order. Not available 'til September though!?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Was this Amazon.co.uk: Nissan Skyline GT-R: Legendary Performance, Engineering Marvel: Alex Koradji: Books an earlier version of the book or just the original pre-production artwork?

Can I order this and get the correct version etc?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> Was this Amazon.co.uk: Nissan Skyline GT-R: Legendary Performance, Engineering Marvel: Alex Koradji: Books an earlier version of the book or just the original pre-production artwork?
> 
> Can I order this and get the correct version etc?


Class, class, anybody?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I know there was some dispute about the cover and the title. The main argument being it had Skyline in the title even though the R35 isn't a Skyline. So it may be the same book but I don't know for sure


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

any more news on this? now i sold the car, be good to see my car in print


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

amazon shows it available as of oct 31. just pre-ordered. yay!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We're working on a deal to sell it through the shop. I will be seeing Paul Creed later to find out more


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey john

that's cool. then i will order the book trough the gtroc store.

best thanks for you effort

greets


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We don't have them in stock yet but you can order them from Motor Books
Motor Books - Nissan GT-R: Legendary Performance, Engineering Marvel (Publication date, October 2008)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A copy of this book arrived today. Those very nice people at PGUK have asked someone from the GTROC to review the book. 

On first glance two of my photos are in the book and also my car in a couple of pictures. There are quite a few people from the GTROC who should be very pleased to hear that your cars are featured in the book and the list of credits at the front reads very well for many members of the GTROC :clap:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey john

this sounds nice. i really want this book. is my old r33 gtr in there? or pics taken from me?

greets


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't know off hand, sorry. There are some silver R33s but not sure if they are yours.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

Cant remember if i sent my car pics in but think i may have done so. Any know if my old car made it in.Cheers...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay rather than answer endless PMs and requests on here, the simple andwer is "I have no idea". Sorry


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I took a copy of this to the Kent meet last Sunday and the overall reaction was extremely positive. I'm looking for a GTROC member to review it for the publisher and also for the Club. In addition, we've just signed a deal with the publisher to distribute it through the shop and at a special rate for GTROC members and forum-only users. Details to follow


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Amazon: £17.50
*GTROC: £16.00* 
:clap:

details soon


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This book is now available to order from the Club shop for members and non-members. Please go to the shop and to the publications section. To make it simpler here is a link, please click through and scroll down to the bottom of the page:
GTROC and other Publications


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Jonh i ordered one. Best thanks for your effort. Could put the my ordered calender and book together?

Greets Andres


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Paul Creed is doing the calendars and the books are coming direct from the publishers, sorry. But thank you for ordering and hope you like the book


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thankyou John for sorting this out, and thankyou to everyone that assisted me on my way with info and pictures. I have, as a matter of courtesy, included credits in the book to everyone that supplied me with pics. Some photos did not make it into the book, not due to quality, but due to the lack of time the publisher gave us (the book was well behind planned schedule anyway).
The good news is that i have already signed a contract for 2 follow up books which will cover in more depth the racing side of the GT-R and also the tuning scene of the GT-R.
Alex the author has become a very good friend of mine, and whilst this is our first effort together (albeit restricted and somewhat interferred with by the editor), i think we made a fairly good book. Book 2 & 3 which will be following over the course of the next year will be far beyond the levels we expected from the first book, and we hope they will add to what we think will be an awesome collection of material for the owner and enthusiast.
I hope you all enjoy it....its been a long and tough journey so far.

Thanks
Paul.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hay paul

ohh that are great news. thanks for the effort! if you want some pics or if i can help you in other ways let me know. Should i make a blog entry about this book?

greets


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

joker69 said:


> hay paul
> 
> ohh that are great news. thanks for the effort! if you want some pics or if i can help you in other ways let me know. Should i make a blog entry about this book?
> 
> greets


Yes, thankyou Andres, that would be nice.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

You do realize that with the shipping, it is cheaper on amazon than in your shop right?


----------



## Speeddm (Jun 10, 2007)

Picked the book up at SEMA last week. Actually Got it signed by Alex and had a really good discusion with him. VERY interesting guy. Really nice. Cant wait for the next 2 books.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jakester said:


> You do realize that with the shipping, it is cheaper on amazon than in your shop right?


Possibly for some countries yes. We're not trying to compete with Amazon but if it's cheaper on here for Club members and forum users we will.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks cool - I'm going to order mine now....
Well done Paul !!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Blimey! All the orders so far have been dispatched today.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There will be a review of this book in the next edition of the Club's free magazine for anyone interested. Having read it briefly (before it was snatched out of my hand by said 'reviewer') it seems a very good book, well researched and with excellent photos.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Just ordered mine.
Thanks for sorting out the forum discount John.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Well done Paul! :bowdown1:

I can't wait to get my hand on my copy, but the missus says I'll have to wait until Xmas day.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Scott said:


> Well done Paul! :bowdown1:
> 
> I can't wait to get my hand on my copy, but the missus says I'll have to wait until Xmas day.




As it was a good price I couldnt wait till christmas day!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well done Paul - and good luck for the future books you are involved in


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'm beavering away at the moment on another chapter for the second book. 
Alex the main author has just spent a day with Michizo Niikura and the Mine's R35, so hopefully he's getting a good inside look at the world of Mine's. 
I'm sort of working on Book 2 & 3 at the same time here, so that the release dates are not so far apart from each other. This should be a very very interesting trilogy of books. :squintdan
Thanks for all the support.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I've heard my old skyline made it into the book, so just ordered mine from the gtr shop


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Banzai *magazine will be reviewing this book in their January edition, out Dec 18th.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looking forward to the reviews (i think :nervous, but several Nissan Executives
have been presented with the book and so far the feedback is very good.
Roll on the second book, it's going to be even better


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Any idea when these books will arrive for forum members?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

your PM was sent on Friday evening, the publishers don't work weekends. When I get an answer I will let you know


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

TREG said:


> Any idea when these books will arrive for forum members?


Have no idea i'm afraid Treg, i have no control over the distribution from MBI....

damn, he beat me to it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Too bad Alexander wrote it. I really don't like that guy.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Too bad Alexander wrote it. I really don't like that guy.


Whether you like or dislike Alex, i see no bearing on his ability to write Sean.
Hopefully you will be professional enough to let us go about our business without the personal slating.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

mine arrived on yesterday, only had a chance to flick through, but looks good, and my car made it in


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I've just finished reading my copy - Great effort and very much recommended, the two gripes I had were the lack of coverage of the racing history and tuning scene but both answered by books 2 and 3. Is there any news on an approx publishing date for the other two and which is coming out first?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Sean said:


> I've just finished reading my copy - Great effort and very much recommended, the two gripes I had were the lack of coverage of the racing history and tuning scene but both answered by books 2 and 3. Is there any news on an approx publishing date for the other two and which is coming out first?


Thankyou Sean, appreciate the feedback. 
Yes, book 2 will be much more indepth with the racing and book 3 on modified and tuning. We are just coming to the end of doing book 2, so should be going to print around summertime. I expect it to be released about this time, if not earlier in 2009, and book 3 following shortly after.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Just finished reading mine too. Slightly disappointed in the R32 coverage and the author came across as a bit of a R33 fanboy - the somewhat one-sided aerodynamics comparison was a good illustration of that. Hopefully the future books will have more in them for us R32 owners. 

Noticed a few obvious technical mistakes and I can't believe 'RB = Racing Breed' has made another outing but generally more informative than the two other GT-R books that I have so pretty good effort. Thought the presentation and pictures were also very good


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

mambastu said:


> Just finished reading mine too. Slightly disappointed in the R32 coverage and the author came across as a bit of a R33 fanboy - the somewhat one-sided aerodynamics comparison was a good illustration of that. Hopefully the future books will have more in them for us R32 owners.
> 
> Noticed a few obvious technical mistakes and I can't believe 'RB = Racing Breed' has made another outing but generally more informative than the two other GT-R books that I have so pretty good effort. Thought the presentation and pictures were also very good


Thankyou Stu, all critisism and praise taken on board. We will endeavour to persue people's thoughts so we can make the next books even better.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

mambastu said:


> Just finished reading mine too. Slightly disappointed in the R32 coverage and the author came across as a bit of a R33 fanboy - the somewhat one-sided aerodynamics comparison was a good illustration of that.




The 33 is the one to have thats why!:thumbsup:
Very good book, every owner should have one and it should be signed by Paul!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

TREG said:


> Very good book, every owner should have one and it should be signed by Paul!!!!


We plan on doing a book signing some time in 2009, but don't have the time (or weather for a meet) right now


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess I'll just have to order one and wait for Paul to come to Japan...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Or put Paul's address on the order form and then it will be sent to him by the publishers, then he can sign and send it on


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Ah, was wondering how I would get my copy signed. 


Order to follow shortly.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Ordered mine on the 8th Nov & still waiting? Are they in stock?

Dave.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes and shipped the same week as ordering, but the P.O. are taking weeks to deliver them for some reason! I have chased this for you


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Yes and shipped the same week as ordering, but the P.O. are taking weeks to deliver them for some reason! I have chased this for you


Thanks John:thumbsup:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

mambastu said:


> Just finished reading mine too. Slightly disappointed in the R32 coverage and the author came across as a bit of a R33 fanboy - the somewhat one-sided aerodynamics comparison was a


Im babbling on


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Alexander is an R33 fanboy. He never really got into the R32. I met him years ago, at Motorex, it must have been around 1999 or early 2000.
> 
> Alexander is a character, the guys at Motorex only had to stop me once from punching him . I did throw him out of Motorex one time.


Once again, for the sake of repeating myself Sean, the book is about GT-R's, not Alex's life history or his character. By all means buy the book and comment on its content, but may i suggest you leave the character slaying alone.
And as for role model characters, I don't think Motorex even belong in the same sentence do they?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

paul creed said:


> Once again, for the sake of repeating myself Sean, the book is about GT-R's, not Alex's life history or his character. By all means buy the book and comment on its content, but may i suggest you leave the character slaying alone.
> And as for role model characters, I don't think Motorex even belong in the same sentence do they?


The book is Brilliant :smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:


Mick


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

paul creed said:


> And as for role model characters, I don't think Motorex even belong in the same sentence do they?


Im babbling on


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

tyndago said:


> If you knew you wouldn't make this statement.
> 
> I don't like Alexander, and I don't think he is qualified to write any book. Especially a book about GT-R's.


Sean, no-body is perfect, but this is no place to make judgement on his character. By all means comment about the book, that is what this thread is for...all comments appreciated, but only about the book, not Alex.
For the last time, i will politely ask you to be the better person and drop the subject.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

paul creed said:


> For the last time, i will politely ask you to be the better person and drop the subject.


Im babbling on


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

paul creed said:


> Thankyou Sean, appreciate the feedback.
> Yes, book 2 will be much more indepth with the racing and book 3 on modified and tuning. We are just coming to the end of doing book 2, so should be going to print around summertime. I expect it to be released about this time, if not earlier in 2009, and book 3 following shortly after.


Thanks Paul - Can't wait:clap:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Lol at Hodgie:chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Yes and shipped the same week as ordering, but the P.O. are taking weeks to deliver them for some reason! I have chased this for you


Thanks John,

Got it yesterday:thumbsup:

Dave:clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

excellent


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

Very Impressive 


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


got mine Monday 8th :thumbsup:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I just ordered mine yesterday from Amazon Japan. Got back home this evening at it was waiting for me. Looking forward to reading it! 

It's really cool to see a pic of my GTR in print!!  

Definitely looking forward to the 2nd and 3rd books. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thankyou Dave.:thumbsup:
Couldn't resist using that awesome pic with Fuji in the background.
Book 2 is coming along nicely...nearly done :clap:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry Paul, you've just reminded me....need to send you some pics ! My bad.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> Sorry Paul, you've just reminded me....need to send you some pics ! My bad.


Its ok mate, you're an editor, i wouldn't expect anything else..
Look forward to seeing them..........soon:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Got mine today and very surprised to see a "sensible" picture of me and my car on page 48.:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Got mine today and very surprised to see a "sensible" picture of me and my car on page 48.:thumbsup:


Well, i thought it was better than the one of you looking all buff over the bonnet


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Just got this for Xmas, nice book. My car made it p.118, chuffed to bits, thanks Paul!!:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

NITO said:


> Just got this for Xmas, nice book. My car made it p.118, chuffed to bits, thanks Paul!!:thumbsup:


Yes, i thought you might like that Nito.
Funnily enough i got an advance copy of the 'new' book which is due out in January (The cover is my avatar). Covers a lot more of the racing throughout the book and has some better features than the first book.
It will be available through Veloce Publishing and i'm trying to get a decent deal for GTROC members at the moment.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Which one is going to cover the R35 in depth?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

paul creed said:


> Yes, i thought you might like that Nito.
> Funnily enough i got an advance copy of the 'new' book which is due out in January (The cover is my avatar). Covers a lot more of the racing throughout the book and has some better features than the first book.
> It will be available through Veloce Publishing and i'm trying to get a decent deal for GTROC members at the moment.


Great, will there be more R32 content in the new book Paul ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

To answer your questions David & Stu,
The book covers a good amount of info on all the models and does focus more on the racing side of things, and the technology involved (especially with the R35), but as you can probably appreciate- especially you David, it is very hard to make a specific book all about one particular model, and at the time of editing and research, Nissan would not allow us any info about all the the new GT-R, so we were very restricted about what material we had. 
Having said that, Andy Middlehurst was very helpful indeed.
The car does re-cover some of the material the first book did, however, we knew it would because the the second book is with Veloce Publishing and the first was MBI, so of course they wanted to cover the generic history of the GT-R so we found ourselves repeating things a bit, but the new book covers the cars in greater detail and i think to the layman car enthusiast, the book has great appeal.
Specialist books are normally very low volume print run, far more expensive and have a smaller audiance.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

paul creed said:


> To answer your questions David & Stu,
> The book covers a good amount of info on all the models and does focus more on the racing side of things, and the technology involved (especially with the R35), but as you can probably appreciate- especially you David, it is very hard to make a specific book all about one particular model, and at the time of editing and research, Nissan would not allow us any info about all the the new GT-R, so we were very restricted about what material we had.
> Having said that, Andy Middlehurst was very helpful indeed.
> The car does re-cover some of the material the first book did, however, we knew it would because the the second book is with Veloce Publishing and the first was MBI, so of course they wanted to cover the generic history of the GT-R so we found ourselves repeating things a bit, but the new book covers the cars in greater detail and i think to the layman car enthusiast, the book has great appeal.
> Specialist books are normally very low volume print run, far more expensive and have a smaller audiance.


Thanks for replying Paul, but it still doesn't quite answer my question: which of the two books will have the most R35 coverage?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

OK

The first book is epic, I went through it bit by bit, chapter by chapter as the delivery of my first GTR grew closer. 

I have never seen a book that was written in such detail without it being a piece of academic literature or an instruction manual. I have always considered myself as a GTR lover but never a fan as I did not know that much about the car but after reading it I would now class myself as a fan. I also recommended it to my HPC as it was so in depth and when my dealer commented on my depth of knowledge I explained it was nearly all from the book.

So well done on the first one (if you have a Skyline/GTR or one on order you should own this book) and when is the second one out and where can I buy it.

Top job.

Kp


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we're hoping to be able to sell them through ther shop as well 
If you haven't read the first one yet (and it's well worth the read) you can order it from here: GTROC shop - publications


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Thanks for replying Paul, but it still doesn't quite answer my question: which of the two books will have the most R35 coverage?


The first book covers all the essential info about the R35, but much as the brochures and magazines and websites, albeit in a better way to understand the workings of the car.

The second book has plenty of detail and covers perhaps more of its tuneable and racing ability, although it does re-cover the basics and general info, so it's hard to explain which perhaps carries the most. I would say the second book is more detailed as it covers the specV too.

@ KP, thanks for the good review. Alex has a very good understanding of how things work and does manage to put it in a form that can be better understood.
We both did a lot of research into the workings of the car, and as you say, with the fear of it becoming an indepth service manual, i think we managed to explain things to not only fans and enthusiasts, but owners too.
Hell, even Mizuno-san has a copy of the first book which he insisted Andy Middlehurst signed. 

The second book is due out in early January in the UK, and the US at the end of January. When Veloce return to the office in the new year i will be talking to them about a Club shop deal.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we now have this back in the shop


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we also now have this in stock: Nissan GT-R supercar: born to race


----------

